
Wynn Las Vegas Announces the Addition of Amazon Echo to All Hotel Rooms - haaen
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wynn-las-vegas-announces-the-addition-of-amazon-echo-to-all-hotel-rooms-300377995.html
======
mankash666
Because, What happens in Vegas stays on Amazon servers forever

------
DamnYuppie
I do understand why they are doing it. Yet I REALLY don't like the idea of an
always on audio recording device in my hotel room, especially in Las Vegas
lol!

------
uptown
Orwell never would have imagined that we'd be paying for the privilege to
surveil ourselves.

------
niftich
This sounds intriguing. But today, the Echo pairs with the Alexa service,
which requires the end-user to log in with an Amazon account. For a shared
setting like this, how will that be handled?

Alexa's usual strategies don't apply: no personalized info, no integration
with your Amazon ecosystem. I'm curious how their data ingestion and data
analysis will be altered to accommodate this scenario, and prevent the guests'
"personalized" data from being sticky between different guests.

------
ryandrake
Not even a single mention in the press release about guest privacy or whether
or not guests may choose to opt-out. I won't be considering Wynn on my next
trip to Vegas, that's for sure.

~~~
ryanlol
Are you serious? I've never been to a hotel that wouldn't get rid of something
like this right away on request.

~~~
jszymborski
I don't know, I'm pretty sure that's akin to asking for the clock/radio to be
removed, to which I'm pretty sure they'd respond "it comes with the room".

~~~
ryanlol
Unless you're staying at a motel 6 they'd definitely send someone to take it
out.

Removing the clock, or the radio, or even the wrong colored curtains really
isn't going to be a problem at any decent hotel.

I really can't even imagine one of the big chains refusing a request like
that, they'd be in _so much shit_ from corporate.

------
spacemanmatt
Now I sorta wish Google were in the hotel business.

